# Best way to workout while on gear



## Livebig14 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I am wondering what the best workout routine is to use while on gear.  Most say 3 on 1 off.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Whatever worked for you before, just do it more intensity and heavier weights.


----------



## GMO (Jan 5, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Whatever worked for you before, just do it more intensity and heavier weights.



I second that, and throw in a couple more sets, or maybe a couple additional movements.  Your body can handle that on gear.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 5, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Whatever worked for you before, just do it more intensity and heavier weights.



Agree here. Push yourself harder in the gym and keep the weights increasing each workout. Aas makes you recover quicker so get in their and hit it hard bro.


----------



## cutright (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm on a 6 day per week schedule...starting to really show some pump...listen to your body though...mine says blast it!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hi everyone. I am wondering what the best workout routine is to use while on gear. Most say 3 on 1 off. Any other suggestions?


 Like there is a gun pointing at your head...Heavy and hard.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 5, 2011)

alright guys BEAST MODE IT IS!!!


----------



## Darkhorse99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea 5-6 days works for me!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 5, 2011)

Sfw


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 5, 2011)

Till you pass out or throw-up or throw-up and pass out.  When doing your squats (you better be doing squats or you shouldn't be using gear) you should nearly pass out when you rack the weights.  If not you're not pushing hard enough.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Sfw


 this


----------



## bmw (Jan 6, 2011)

heavy and balls to the wall.  Also eat like it's your full time job.  If you ever feel hungry, you're not eating enough.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 6, 2011)

Stronger means Bigger.


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 6, 2011)

Go heavy, go hard, or .....go home


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2011)

Wait . . . . . .  you guys work out?


----------



## BigBird (Jan 6, 2011)

You should increase intensity but don't forget rest and recovery.  Leave it all in the gym.  I sometimes feel sick/nauseated during workout but I break right through that brick wall and the results are sick.  You won't build Rome in a day but try to every workout regardless.  It's like anything in life - you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2011)

Hard and long.... wait what?


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Wait . . . . . .  you guys work out?



No we use the  "shake weight" to tone up.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 6, 2011)

Please don't show me how you tone up your glutes.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

Balls to the fucking wall pretty much. Don't forget your easy tone shoes! Ha


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah im 230 all natural right now and all ive ever used is the shake weight


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> FUCK MAN where can i get one of those?  its a total body workout right?



No but if you use my penis it is


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Should always go 100% in the gym regardless if you are on or off cycle in my opinion!


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am wondering what the best workout routine is to use while on gear.  Most say 3 on 1 off.  Any other suggestions?


yah EVER OTHER  DAY so 3-4 days a week. each workotu ios a diff body part.
dotn work out each body part more then 1-2 times a week.
for eg 
monday chest, bicep
tus - OFF
Wed- shoulders/delts
thurs - OFF
fri- triceps, abs
sat- OFF
sun- legs, core
* repeat*

google "DC Trainning" i do somthing like this.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a strong believer in finding the way to workout that works for you and doing it the same way whether on or a cycle or not.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I should add that you can increase your training frequency while "on" as you will recover quicker but my program stays the same.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 7, 2011)

RAHHH said:


> yah EVER OTHER DAY so 3-4 days a week. each workotu ios a diff body part.
> dotn work out each body part more then 1-2 times a week.
> for eg
> monday chest, bicep
> ...


 
Where's your back workout?


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pilates! Pilates! Pilates!


----------



## BigBird (Jan 7, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> Pilates! Pilates! Pilates!


 
Hmmm Pilates?  "That must be European."


----------



## XYZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Anymore than 2 days straight might cause CNS overload.  You should be able to hit your entire body in 4 days.  You grow when you're resting.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

CT said:


> Anymore than 2 days straight might cause CNS overload.  You should be able to hit your entire body in 4 days.  You grow when you're resting.



Agreed, I haven't found 6 days per week to be necessary. I seem to get better gains on cycle while working 3-4 days per week.

JMO


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 7, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Agreed, I haven't found 6 days per week to be necessary. I seem to get better gains on cycle while working 3-4 days per week.
> 
> JMO


alright ill probably try 4 days per week.  What does your split look like?


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 7, 2011)

You need to hit the weights like it's owes you money!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2011)

highly geared I will smash everything within 3 days, then take 2 days off to eat and rest . . rinse and repeat


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> highly geared I will smash everything within 3 days, then take 2 days off to eat and rest . . rinse and repeat


alright cool. thanks


----------



## bmw (Jan 9, 2011)

RAHHH said:


> yah EVER OTHER  DAY so 3-4 days a week. each workotu ios a diff body part.
> dotn work out each body part more then 1-2 times a week.
> for eg
> monday chest, bicep
> ...



What you've outlined is nothing like DC training though?????

But yeah, DC training is fucking awesome.


----------



## bmw (Jan 9, 2011)

also, if you don't know how to workout, probably shouldn't be joosing!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 9, 2011)

When it comes to training while on, I use GVT (German Volume Training), for the most part.  I started doing this about 3 years ago, and I've been training for almost 15 years.  I wish I knew more about this method 15 years ago...I can't imagine what I would look like today if I had been doing this all my life.  Read this...


*GVT is easy to comprehend, but hard to do. A word of warning ??? you will be sore. This is no-holds barred training; pain will be intense. GVT is extremely effective, but not for the light-hearted. First, pick an exercise for three body parts. Perform 10 sets of 10 reps at 70 to 75 percent of your one-rep max for each exercise. Use a stopwatch and allow yourself only one minute???s rest between sets.

German volume training, also known as the ???ten sets method,??? is a very effective way to put on muscle fast. The ten sets method was used in Germany in the off-season to help weightlifters gain lean body mass.

GVT involves, rather simply, doing ten sets of the same exercise, with the goal being to do ten reps per set. The traditional method to decide your initial weight is to select an amount of resistance that you can do 20 times, and for most people, this equates to a weight that???s approximately 60% of your 1RM (the maximum amount of weight you can lift one time on any given exercise).*


/V


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 9, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> When it comes to training while on, I use GVT (German Volume Training), for the most part.  I started doing this about 3 years ago, and I've been training for almost 15 years.  I wish I knew more about this method 15 years ago...I can't imagine what I would look like today if I had been doing this all my life.  Read this...
> 
> 
> *GVT is easy to comprehend, but hard to do. A word of warning ??? you will be sore. This is no-holds barred training; pain will be intense. GVT is extremely effective, but not for the light-hearted. First, pick an exercise for three body parts. Perform 10 sets of 10 reps at 70 to 75 percent of your one-rep max for each exercise. Use a stopwatch and allow yourself only one minute???s rest between sets.
> ...


thanks victor I will definatley try this out it sounds hardcore


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks victor I will definatley try this out it sounds hardcore



Let me know how it goes.  However, tread lightly my friend...this is not for everyone.  Good luck.



/V


----------



## Crank (Jan 9, 2011)

they talk about this a lot in Muscle and Fitness too. i do a variation of it. i train 2 major groups in this way. works for me.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 9, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Let me know how it goes.  However, tread lightly my friend...this is not for everyone.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


yeah for sure.  Ill apply it to my natural training for a few months first and if its getting me to grow ill keep using it till i stop growing, and then use it on cycle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is my layout....

*Day One:*
Chest
Barbell or dumbbell bench press 10x10
Chin-ups 10x10
Dumbbell pullovers 3x10
Back
Barbell rows or cable rows 3x10

*Day Two:*
Abdominals
Leg lifts 3x15
Reverse crunches 3x15
Side crunch 3x15
Double crunch 3x15
Crunch 3x15
Hyperextensions 3x15

*Day Three:*
Legs
Squats or leg press 10x10
Deadlifts 10x10
Seated calf raises 3x15
Standing calf raises 3x15

*Day Four:*
Abdominals
Same as Day Two

*Day Five:*
Arms and Shoulders
Parallel dip bars 10x10
Preacher curls 10x10
Arnold presses 3x10
Side bench raises 3x10 



/V


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 9, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Here is my layout....
> 
> *Day One:*
> Chest
> ...


wow man thats sick.  I dont see how i wont get a tear doing that much.  lol i will let you know the resuls though.  thanks again.


----------

